# Escambia River



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Havent been out in 2 weeks and looks like another 2 before I can get out.Has anyone been or having any luck??


----------



## Izzy (May 30, 2009)

*Escambia*

I fished south Escambia yesterday including the high grass at the mouth and White River. We fished pretty hard all day. 3 bass total 2 were pretty nice and one puny guy. Both the larger ones hit a gulp shrimp with a jig head. We tried it all.


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

I was out there the 16th and had 5 bewteen me and my buddy. the recent rain has pushed them back some so not the best bite lately


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

i got about thirty yesterday(18th). most came on two spinner baits in the grass(chart, and black). rest came on a straight tail worm flipped back into the grass. best color was black w red glitter. 

basnbud


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, I crushed them on Escambia on Saturday with spinnerbait in the grass. You had to get it right in there and drag it out. Couldn't use a worm, too damn windy.


----------

